# Welded Christmas present



## churchjw (Dec 21, 2014)

Finished up a present for my brother and his family.  Its a sun flower for each of the family.  The tallest is right at 6 feet tall.  The flowers and leaves are 0.125" thick aluminum. I learned a ton welding on aluminum on this project.  There is over 20 feet of weld in these.  I would have never guessed when I started how much weld there would be. 










Jeff


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 21, 2014)

Verry nice work. Your brother and family will realy injoy them.:thumbsup:


----------



## compsurge (Dec 21, 2014)

That's cool! They turned out nice.

I wonder how it would look with green and yellow anodizing?


----------



## churchjw (Dec 21, 2014)

I was thinking about that but my welding is not good enough to stand up to anodizing.  The colors would be all messed up over the welds.

Jeff



compsurge said:


> That's cool! They turned out nice.
> 
> I wonder how it would look with green and yellow anodizing?


----------



## mtnlvr (Dec 21, 2014)

Those look really good.  You can always use some spray paint to add some color.

I'm sure they will be a hit for Christmas.


----------

